# سؤال عن شركة تاون جاس ؟



## moh900 (16 يونيو 2010)

انا امامى فرصة عمل مهندس فى شركة تاون جاس و كنت عايز اعرف طبيعة العمل و هل يوجد سفر للمحافظات وبيات 

فى هذة المحافظات ام العمل داخل القاهرة بمواعيد محددة والتنفلات لمواقع العمل هل باتوبيسات الشركة ولا بالمواصلات العامة 
وكذلك المرتب 

وشكرا


----------

